# SaltDogg SHPE Spread Pattern



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, I had to empty the salter the other day to fix a broken cross brace so I thought I would record a bit of the pattern showing how the salt is spread.

As you can see at lower spinner speed it spreads quite even but the faster you go the worse it gets. I always new this but I was surprised with the final result. Most of the Hopper was emptied with auger at 9 and spinner at 9


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Same on ours as well, think most spreaders have the tendency to go off to one side based on spinner direction. When on 9 the Buyers go to the passenger side, slower it is more even for sure.

Had one of the big dumps out last year and thought WTF nothing is coming out the way I'm used to it on my Dogg, got out and checked to see everything is at the drivers side...


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Definitely, that's why we but the light on the drivers side because that's where I was used to looking at the salt on our old spreader and now with this one its practically useless, I will probably have the switch to the other side.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I have them on both sides


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

our 1500 is the exact opposite.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1406073 said:


> our 1500 is the exact opposite.


Maybe switched +/- around since it is a DC motor.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I could do that. Its not the fact of which side it comes out on that bothers me, its the spread patten liself that is sooo un equal. Anyone know how to fix that? Aside from just a lower speed


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I say it is also related to how the salt drops on the spinner coming from the chute.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've had mine spin clockwise and counter clockwise and it's always favored the driver's side.I can't remember if I changed polarity or it was going to the better white faced controller that did that but it should spin you would think working with the inside of the ''cups'' on the spinner itself.The direction that the salt drops I believe has the most if not all to do with this.The spreading width SUCKS big time--that I'm convinced has to do with that mini Chinese POS motor that I just had apart yesterday.I'm checking with Karrier to see if they can offer something else.{they don't have one posted for our app.on their site] I'd like to see the day when ''Made in the USA'' means not only made here[as Buyers has it riveted to our hopper],but ALSO ALL components are made here also!!!!!!!


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Change where the salt hits the spinner. The get the most even spread you want the salt to hit the spinner as close to the spinner shaft as possible. If it's going heavy to the passenger side it's hitting the spinner too close to the truck. To heavy to the drivers side and it's hitting the spinner past the shaft.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

More easily said than done.I don't see how you can even remotely do any kind of ******* fix here with the very limited amount of space to work in.This should have been done in Buyer's R+ D program.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

unless you lengthen the spinner shaft, giving the salt more distance to fall it would move out a little bit more into the center of the spinner but I don't see an easy fix.

...and personally I don't want to be ripping into a brand new spreader and jerry rigging something that buyers will dispute if I have a warranty issue.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

tuney443;1408577 said:


> More easily said than done.I don't see how you can even remotely do any kind of ******* fix here with the very limited amount of space to work in.This should have been done in Buyer's R+ D program.





G.Landscape;1408645 said:


> unless you lengthen the spinner shaft, giving the salt more distance to fall it would move out a little bit more into the center of the spinner but I don't see an easy fix.
> 
> ...and personally I don't want to be ripping into a brand new spreader and jerry rigging something that buyers will dispute if I have a warranty issue.


Not sure on the salt doggs as I don't own one, but I did this fairly easy with a snow ex 8000. I'll see if I can find the photos, I know I put some up last year in the snow ex forum. I did it by moving the chute just a little.

Here are pictures of what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113620


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

jbutch83;1409543 said:


> Not sure on the salt doggs as I don't own one, but I did this fairly easy with a snow ex 8000. I'll see if I can find the photos, I know I put some up last year in the snow ex forum. I did it by moving the chute just a little.
> 
> Here are pictures of what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113620


mine works great now.....here is a vid at night...she spread almost 8 parking spaces...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

G.Landscape;1406007 said:


> Hey Guys, I had to empty the salter the other day to fix a broken cross brace so I thought I would record a bit of the pattern showing how the salt is spread.
> 
> As you can see at lower spinner speed it spreads quite even but the faster you go the worse it gets. I always new this but I was surprised with the final result. Most of the Hopper was emptied with auger at 9 and spinner at 9


glandscape, what is your spreader top extension made out of and how did you fasten it to the top? Thanks! Whats that hold an extra yard on top?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Its a formed alluminum piece, about 12 tall, rounded off at the toip and bottom. We had it fabbed up to fit our old snowex salter but it fits the salt dogg pretty good too. We have it bolted to be metal screen on top. Kinda a pain if you need to take the screen off because you have to undo like 10 bolts, but so far we have only had to do that once. 

I have some pictures but not sure how to upload from my phone.


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

eatonpaving;1412648 said:


> mine works great now.....here is a vid at night...she spread almost 8 parking spaces...


Do you have any pictures of the spinner extensions you made and what you made them out of? How did you keep the angle of the spinner at ten degrees? thanks


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a couple pics if that aluminum top extension. You can see it doesn't fit perfect but it doesn't really matter. Yes it holds about 1 extra yard.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

bskiball;1430183 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the spinner extensions you made and what you made them out of? How did you keep the angle of the spinner at ten degrees? thanks


i do but it wont let me load them,,,,,on the back of the spinner housing, i drilled new holes on an angle and that lifted the spinner, the extensions are made of 2 inch angle alum, just cut to fit, 3 inches and used screws to hold them in place....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I made extensions to my spinner fins also. I fabed 4 3"x1" aluminum pieces with a 22 degree bend on the last inch like a hockey stick and screwed them to the fins with stainless steel nuts and bolts. Works great. I keep the spinner speed about 5 or 6. salt dogg tech felt that my sand/salt mix was heavier than straight salt and may be the reason for the uneven spread pattern. Sounds like straight salt doesn't fair much better. hope this helps.


----------

